# Predictions for first “safe ice”



## riverjigger1225 (Mar 26, 2017)

I’m thinking the weekend of the 16-17


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Also known as, predictions for first guys getting wet


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

lreigler said:


> Also known as, predictions for first guys getting wet


Epic


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

If the wind would lay down it would happen quickly


----------



## riverjigger1225 (Mar 26, 2017)

Yes for sure winds is killing me right now


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

Depends where in the state you live


----------



## riverjigger1225 (Mar 26, 2017)

Lake St. Clair


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> Depends where in the state you live


More specific than that. It depends on where in that state.

For reference, first ice for here in Michigan was over a week ago. But that wasn't anywhere close to LSC.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Like said above, wind is really hurting it right now. Not giving the ice a chance to set up.


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

My specific first ice body of water in the southern Lower Peninsula was fully locked up as of this morning.

I'll be on ice next weekend.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

i'll be there with ya


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I am going to go with Jan. 28, for Higgins lake.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

U.P Dreamin' said:


> My specific first ice body of water in the southern Lower Peninsula was fully locked up as of this morning.
> 
> I'll be on ice next weekend.


One of my first ice spots was locked up this morning as well. Will be on the ice for sure by next week


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

5 days of solid below freezing temps is gonna help quite a bit.


----------



## riverjigger1225 (Mar 26, 2017)

Wind might hurt just a bit but other then that nature’s making ice


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Dead calm up here now should lock everything up good tonight


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

The place I fish first ice is really sheltered. Once it has a crust the wind won't effect it much. Like I said, I will be on it for sure by next weekend. Gl and EVERYONE BE SAFE


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

St.clair will have ice next weekend in certain locations I believe. I just hope it stays.last year was ridiculous!!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

birdhntr said:


> St.clair will have ice next weekend in certain locations I believe. I just hope it stays.last year was ridiculous!!!


Shhhhhhhh, lol


----------



## Cod (Sep 14, 2014)

U.P Dreamin' said:


> My specific first ice body of water in the southern Lower Peninsula was fully locked up as of this morning.
> 
> I'll be on ice next weekend.


size of pond or lake? i wanna know if my go-to pond is gunna be fishable after my last exam


----------

